# Kayfun Lite Plus



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

OK I have finally unboxed the Kayfun Lite Plus and will attempt to play with the big boys...

They were kind enough to pack two ready made coils so that's a good thing... OK first question...
There are two holes on the Atomiser Base and I got two small screws that fit into those holes so we are well on our way... the one post has a hole that you can put the wire through and tighten the screw but the other one doesn't... so I assume the wire just gets wrapped around the screw and then the screw tightened?




There are some spare O Rings and I can see where those go... stored them for when I need them. Then there is a plastic tank which I assume takes the place of the one metal ring if you want to see the juice... store that for another day too!

Then there is a biggish screw which looks like a replacement fill screw? Right? OK store that.

Then there is a screw with no head... what the hell is that for?

OK I'm off to wash the device incase of any chinese pubs hovering around... I'll be back to see if there is any info for me to carry on once everything is dry and clean.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Ahhhh thank you @Riaz! That funny screw is the air control screw!


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I have finally unboxed the Kayfun Lite Plus and will attempt to play with the big boys...
> 
> They were kind enough to pack two ready made coils so that's a good thing please chuck those away- they are crap... OK first question...
> There are two holes on the Atomiser Base and I got two small screws that fit into those holes so we are well on our way... the one post has a hole that you can put the wire through and tighten the screw but the other one doesn't... so I assume the wire just gets wrapped around the screw and then the screw tightened? yes that seems correct
> ...



my comments in red

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tornalca (19/3/14)

Ok, so firstly I would chuck both of the pre-made coils  But you can try it if you want, they are just not satisfactory!

You don't have to use the lead hole you can wrap both ends around the screws and tighten.

Secondly I would wash it twice


----------



## ShaneW (19/3/14)

Ordered mine from FT today.
I got the 3.1 ES though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Thanks @Riaz and @Tornalca! OK let's get out my tool kit and start cocking around making a coil...


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

We all are on button F5 for the rest of the evening

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## thekeeperza (19/3/14)

ShaneW said:


> Ordered mine from FT today.
> I got the 3.1 ES though...


That is a great RBA.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Riaz and @Tornalca! OK let's get out my tool kit and start cocking around making a coil...


Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

johanct said:


> We all are on button F5 for the rest of the evening



Leave the F5 button alone... HRH is home so playing will come to an end... probably just as well because now I can soak the Kayfun in Vodka overnight and wash it again when I get back from fishing!


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Leave the F5 button alone... HRH is home so playing will come to an end... probably just as well because now I can soak the Kayfun in Vodka overnight and wash it again when I get back from fishing!



*WARNING*!!!!!!! Rob, Vodka doesn't dissolve pubes!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

johanct said:


> *WARNING*!!!!!!! Rob, Vodka doesn't dissolve pubes!



Hehehe... I nuked those with warm water and Sunlight soap first!


----------



## crack2483 (19/3/14)

johanct said:


> *WARNING*!!!!!!! Rob, Vodka doesn't dissolve pubes!



Besides maybe common sense, don't even want to know how you know that lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... I nuked those with warm water and Sunlight soap first!



Good plan... nothing worse than plucking those from between your teeth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

ShaneW said:


> Good plan... nothing worse than plucking those from between your teeth



i hope u not speaking from experience


----------



## JB1987 (20/3/14)

You will definitely not regret this purchase @Rob Fisher , it's gonna blow you away!  Looking forward to your feedback. 

EDIT: Definitely give it a good wash, I still had a slight machine oil taste yesterday even though I washed it. Gave it a second clean last night and the flavour is great now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

I decided to not go fishing today for a host of reasons...

I was up late on ecigssa last night and am tired this morning.
I'm expecting Vape Mail today.
One of the Vape Mail packages will contain the Legends Range.
It rained last night and is cold (well for Durbs anyway).
My cat wants me to stay home with her.
I really need to make my first coil.
So the Kayfun is now out of the Vodka bath overnight and has been washed a 3rd time and is now drying. So pretty soon I will open my fancy new toolbox and get going!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

@Rob Fisher just another thing to remember please. in the pic above, the second part from the left has a little o ring inside it. when u reassemble, make sure that o ring is properly inserted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher just another thing to remember please. in the pic above, the second part from the left has a little o ring inside it. when u reassemble, make sure that o ring is properly inserted.



Is it a little white one? I can see it if I look through the bottom hole. Chimney seal?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (20/3/14)

Rebuilt mine last night on bed, watching Vikings

Thought I would share the photo for reference.




Firing (bit blurry sorry)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is it a little white one? I can see it if I look through the bottom hole. Chimney seal?



mine is black

just filled my tank now so i cant take a pic to show you, but have a look here http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006473/1552300-russian-91-styled-rebuildable-atomizer-4-5ml

its the one on the chimney


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> mine is black
> 
> just filled my tank now so i cant take a pic to show you, but have a look here http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006473/1552300-russian-91-styled-rebuildable-atomizer-4-5ml
> 
> its the one on the chimney



Mmmm I don't have that on my chimney but there is a white one that makes the chimney fit real snug... I wonder if they have made a small modification?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm I don't have that on my chimney but there is a white one that makes the chimney fit real snug... I wonder if they have made a small modification?
> 
> View attachment 2227



That's the one, without it it will leak.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

ok maybe this is the minor difference between the kayfun lite and the russian 91% (ive got the russian)


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> That's the one, without it it will leak.



So I'm all good then?


----------



## RIEFY (20/3/14)

I see there is a couple of differences between these. the one that stands out the most is the fact that it has 4 wicking channel vs 2 on all others

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I see there is a couple of differences between these. the one that stands out the most is the fact that it has 4 wicking channel vs 2 on all others
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Sharp, probably be an improvement.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/3/14)

Also, not sure if this is the case in all versions, but the positive centre pin is not adjustable.

​


----------



## TylerD (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Sharp, probably be an improvement.


Or it might be a a big problem.

Too much juice is going to flood that deck and push it into the chimney. Also the air pressure might change.
Let's wait and see if this works out. Maybe I'm just over analyzing it.


----------



## RIEFY (20/3/14)

im sure they work gizmo sold a few and I dont think they had flooding issues. I could maybe just maybe foresee flooding with a juice like liqua or similar viscosity

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (20/3/14)

Cool stuff.


----------



## devdev (20/3/14)

No flooding issues on my KFL+ from Gizmo yet in the couple of hours I have used it.

Is a gurgle now and again, but you can 'sneeze' this out of the airhole and then it's good to go.

Only downside is the whistling sound - can drive you to drink

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

To get rid of whistling - take a 1.5mm diameter drill bit and "reem" out the air vent, I went down about 2.5mm into the air vent and whistling gone (at my air intake setting).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

devdev said:


> but you can 'sneeze' this out of the airhole and then it's good to go.



how do u do this?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> To get rid of whistling - take a 1.5mm diameter drill bit and "reem" out the air vent, I went down about 2.5mm into the air vent and whistling gone (at my air intake setting).



Brilliant that there's a solution. I'll wait 16 days though... you can show me exactly what to do, I don't want to mess this up.


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> how do u do this?



Turn you KF upside down (drip tip facing downwards) now blow into the drip tip and excess juice will bubble out of air vent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (20/3/14)

@Riaz hold KFL+ so the air hole faces straight down towards the ground. Place a tissue loosely across the hole, and blow firmly but not hard. The liquid should flow out of the hole and into the tissue. After 2 or 3 puffs into the atomiser its good to go again


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> Turn you KF upside down (drip tip facing downwards) now blow into the drip tip and excess juice will bubble out of air vent



thanks, will give this a try, as well as this 



devdev said:


> @Riaz hold KFL+ so the air hole faces straight down towards the ground. Place a tissue loosely across the hole, and blow firmly but not hard. The liquid should flow out of the hole and into the tissue. After 2 or 3 puffs into the atomiser its good to go again


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Brilliant that there's a solution. I'll wait 16 days though... you can show me exactly what to do, I don't want to mess this up.



Went to an engineering shop and asked them if I can have 5min on one of their precision drill presses. Clamp the KF horizontally into the drill press vice. Set the drills peed to maximum (using a lot of bulls-milk) and slowly drilled out the KF air vent (the one 90 degrees off the adjusting screw). Drilled a few nm and test, went on until no more whistling. My clone KF came with a 1.2mm diameter air vent - just choose a drill bit size bigger than the original size.


----------



## RIEFY (20/3/14)

guys check your wick placement. I have never ever had a gurgle with my clone or the original kayfuns and rissians

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (20/3/14)

this is how my wick lays and never ever a gurgle






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

The only time I had a gurgle was the very first time I used it by blocking the air vent with my finger and sucked to wet the wick. I agree with @Cape vaping supplies - if the wicking placement is not correct you will have gurgling.


----------



## RIEFY (20/3/14)

and here is a micro coil





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (20/3/14)

I had a bit of flooding and gurgling on the first build, turns out I packed the cotton a bit too tight. Rewicked it with a bit less cotton and it worked beautifully.


----------



## thekeeperza (20/3/14)

JB1987 said:


> I had a bit of flooding and gurgling on the first build, turns out I packed the cotton a bit too tight. Rewicked it with a bit less cotton and it worked beautifully.


I did exactly the same on my first build. Once you get the right amount of cotton figured out it works like a dream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

OK I finally sat down and opened the new tool box...

A few issues worth noting...


The lighted magnifying glass thingy is going to be a MUST have... I nearly went blind trying to see things...
Also an Ohm Meter stand is also a MUST... I dropped nearly everything on the floor trying to keep stable.
Also the Windmill lighter is no good and the button heats up and that too has to be threw into the air and away from ones paw to avoid third degree burns. Stealing ones daughters creme brulee lighter is the way forward.
Also you need calm music in the background because you need to be steady handed and not bop and weave to Lily Allen singing "Hard Out There".
OK the little screw driver seemed to be the easiest to start with and I made a nice coil... but after heating it up and getting it all neat and tidy and having a go at putting it onto the screws the wire broke right by the coil so that was a bust... let's start again and go gently and slowly! 



Not too bad hey Nigel?




OK trying to put it onto the screws was a nightmare... I need that magnifying glass thingy real bad and battled for some time but eventually got it on.




Amperage reading 1,2!




Let's fire this bad boy up! Nice glow, looking good! 

OK I need to practice making the wick because mine ended up thick on one side and fat on the other but by now I was eager to fill and fire it up!

The U-Can was a big win... highly recommended for the Kayfun filling hole! Screw it back onto the SVD and let's rock and roll!




It worked! I'm a master coil maker!

Actually that was a bit of a lie and I need to now go back and try make a better wick and maybe a wider coil for a thicker wick.

How did it taste I hear you all screaming? How was the vape? How was the flavour?

Actually Oooodles and Oooodels of vapour! Great in fact! Flavour wasn't as good as my Nautilus but I think that's because I have a really KAK wick!

But I have to say there is some immense satisfaction from making ones own coil and I will experiment a lot more.

I think the REO is a lot easier to operate and makes considerable sense now I see how easy it is to replace the little bottle and wick in the REO compared to the Kayfun.

I used VM Menthol Ice (Oh what a surprise) just so I could compare apples with apples!

Bottom Line: A lot of PT and hassle but love the fact I need about a million rands worth of tools and equipment and have all sorts of stuff to impress the hell out of people with my in-depth skills and knowledge of advanced vaping. I also appreciate all the ramblings in the threads I never used to really read and can now go back an appreciate the coil making stuff threads!

I have to say apart from the noise the Kayfun makes when drawing in.. the vape is pretty damn good and I look forward to the improvements as I learn the trick of this trade! 

Buying the Kayfun Lite Plus and all the paraphernalia that goes with it was a big win!

A special thanks to @Matthee who pushed me to take this step.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

That is a awesome coil for a first time - congrats. On the Kayfun it is should rotate 45 to 90 degrees from where you have it, makes wicking easier as well. The secret with cotton is not too much. The ID looks thick enough for me.


----------



## RIEFY (20/3/14)

well done rob clearly you are a master coilbuilder

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (20/3/14)

Awesome @Rob Fisher ! That is a master coil!!!
When twisting the wick, it must move with a bit of resistance, not too much, and not too little.
You will get the hang of the wicking in no time.
Great job!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Rob, that was probably even more enjoyable for me to read 
Full marks!
Big clap from my side....

You are now officially a coiler.

I am sure the others will give you advice on how to perfect it so you get the vape you want.

All the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> That is a awesome coil for a first time - congrats. On the Kayfun it is should rotate 45 to 90 degrees from where you have it, makes wicking easier as well. The secret with cotton is not too much. The ID looks thick enough for me.



OMG that makes so much sense now you say it! It will be a lot easier to position and fit as well! Let me suck the Kayfun dry and will make another coil and wick a bit later... I'm actually getting better flavour now and it is comparing to the Nautilus pretty well and I'm sure when I get the coil positioned with a decent wick I can only imagine the improvement!

Thanks @Matthee!


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I finally sat down and opened the new tool box...
> 
> A few issues worth noting...
> 
> ...



lovely stuff @Rob Fisher 

well done on your first setup!!!

i guarantee you the kayfun only gets better and better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (20/3/14)

Like this and you will be in heaven.....untill you get your Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG that makes so much sense now you say it! It will be a lot easier to position and fit as well! Let me suck the Kayfun dry and will make another coil and wick a bit later... I'm actually getting better flavour now and it is comparing to the Nautilus pretty well and I'm sure when I get the coil positioned with a decent wick I can only imagine the improvement!
> 
> Thanks @Matthee!


Yes, forgot to mention that - in that position the coil tails are in an easier position to fasten.


----------



## Derek (20/3/14)

Excellent - congrats on your first coil !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Rob you deserve a:




as our new coil master.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/3/14)

Aaaaahh awesome @Rob Fisher. Welcome to the dark side. Your coil looks awesome. IMHO nothing compares to vaping on your own coil and wick. Now the fun starts by tinkering to get your own perfect vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (20/3/14)

Agreed no clearomizer can beat nicely built rba

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

OK I opened her up and moved the coil a little and did a much better wick... I added the glass bit but now it gurgles and I'm getting juice in my gob... Yech! The juice is leaking out of the air hole... OMG juice everywhere... epic fail... stand by...


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

How did you fill? Is the o-ring around the chimney in place?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

OK juice cleaned up... Kayfun cleaned... everything reseated... let me put the metal ring back and not the palstic see through piece... OK the metal ring that replaces the plastic ring is now missing... agggg let's try again with the see through ring... at least I'll know when the juice is running out instead of burning my wick in half and getting that burnt taste!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> How did you fill? Is the o-ring around the chimney in place?



I filled it through the filling hole by removing the screw... the O-Ring is there but I think that's where it all went wrong... I think the metal ring may be slightly smaller and the chimney fits deeper in and seals around the O-Ring...


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Gr r r r r r...get a r r r r R**! Just joking...be patient, you will get there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I filled it through the filling hole by removing the screw... the O-Ring is there but I think that's where it all went wrong... I think the metal ring may be slightly smaller and the chimney fits deeper in and seals around the O-Ring...


Should not be smaller. Post a pic of your coil and wick to see if we can see something obviously wrong. I am no expert on the Kayfun, but others might help.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)




----------



## vaalboy (20/3/14)

Time to buy a Reo............... LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

OK TV time... will play more tomorrow...


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Maybe less cotton on the half decks, so that the edges are clear and the cotton is not blocking the juice channels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (20/3/14)

I wick the kayfun differently, cant post a pic now. Checkout Rip Trippers Video clip on that! Works perfect.

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (20/3/14)

I agree with @Matthee , you actually need less cotton than you would think as the pressure system delivering the juice works really well. Also be sure to push the cotton down very loosely to ensure it doesn't block the channels, this has been working for me so far but I'm still refining the technique as I go.


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

So much easier when you have a video like this... thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Just as an aside... I think the U-Can is more for drippers... I think the needle bottle is a better bet for filling the Kayfun Lite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

After my Kayfun 3.1 clone I bought from @VapeKing "attacked" me at the last vape meet and made me lie down on the couch with a MASSIVE NIC BUZZ, it has been sitting quietly for about a month and has not seen any action at all. I was too scared. It also leaked at the vape meet and had a strange taste. So I just left it.

But after seeing @Rob Fisher's adventures I decided there is no excuse, I need to get the Kayfun going. It's not a Lite Plus, just the normal 3.1. Don't ask me exactly what the differences are. They look fairly similar to me. I will post my Kayfun adventure here even though this is a Kayfun Lite thread. Hope no-one minds

Thank you all for your posts here. It has inspired me to get it going.

I have disassembled and all the parts have received their first Sunlight wash. I will give it a second wash now. One or two of the parts still have a slight machine oil smell to them. 

Thanks for the RipTripper coil building video - was very good. I intend starting on the first standard horizontal coil he built. 

My only concern at this stage is how to fill this thing correctly. RipTripper didn't show that. I know if you fill it incorrectly it will leak all over the place, like it did at the vape meet. (Which incidentally, I find strange since there were experienced folk putting it together and filling it for me).

I know @Tom and I think @Tornalca previously mentioned the top filling procedure with holding the air hole and turning it upside down etc. But does anyone know of a good Youtube video that shows it to you?

Will let you all know how it proceeds and hopefully how it vapes when I get it going...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/3/14)

Silver said:


> After my Kayfun 3.1 clone I bought from @VapeKing "attacked" me at the last vape meet and made me lie down on the couch with a MASSIVE NIC BUZZ, it has been sitting quietly for about a month and has not seen any action at all. I was too scared. It also leaked at the vape meet and had a strange taste. So I just left it.
> 
> But after seeing @Rob Fisher's adventures I decided there is no excuse, I need to get the Kayfun going. It's not a Lite Plus, just the normal 3.1. Don't ask me exactly what the differences are. They look fairly similar to me. I will post my Kayfun adventure here even though this is a Kayfun Lite thread. Hope no-one minds
> 
> ...


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Go for it @Silver. We need pictures. This video worked for me.


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Silver said:


> After my Kayfun 3.1 clone I bought from @VapeKing "attacked" me at the last vape meet and made me lie down on the couch with a MASSIVE NIC BUZZ, it has been sitting quietly for about a month and has not seen any action at all. I was too scared. It also leaked at the vape meet and had a strange taste. So I just left it.
> 
> But after seeing @Rob Fisher's adventures I decided there is no excuse, I need to get the Kayfun going. It's not a Lite Plus, just the normal 3.1. Don't ask me exactly what the differences are. They look fairly similar to me. I will post my Kayfun adventure here even though this is a Kayfun Lite thread. Hope no-one minds
> 
> ...



Go Silver! We are all watching with great anticipation.


----------



## Tom (21/3/14)

Silver said:


> After my Kayfun 3.1 clone I bought from @VapeKing "attacked" me at the last vape meet and made me lie down on the couch


....which is now a famous move "doing a Silver"  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

You guys are champions. What would I do without you?

Thanks for the videos @TylerD and @Matthee. I will review them very carefully since they come from you.

@Tom, you are right about "doing a Silver" - lets see what happens  If you dont hear from me, you know I am on my bed (no need for the couch, since I am at home - public holiday today here in SA)

@Gizmo, thanks for the support!

Here's the thing. I actually have a bit of a dilemma. My wife has gone away for the long weekend with her mother. So I have the perfect opportunity to build coils and vape - in bliss. However, I am WAAAAAYYYYY behind on some important work. I need to put in mega hours. So this weekend can just save me. 

This is torture. 
So I am going to ration myself - some work and then some vaping as a reward.

So, this is my plan. Its now about 12h00. The Kayfun parts have had their 2nd wash and their vodka bath. I have set them out to dry. I am gonna work like a demon till about 6pm if I can - and then I am going to reward myself with a vaping evening all to myself.

Can't wait...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Dying to hear the feedback? I suspect @Rob Fisher may be in a self induced menthol nic coma by now?


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

I do a @Silver every night after work..


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Dying to hear the feedback? I suspect @Rob Fisher may be in a self induced menthol nic coma by now?



Read further back in the thread Markus. 

Will redo the coil and wick later and have another go.


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Read further back in the thread Markus.
> 
> Will redo the coil and wick later and have another go.




Good luck!


----------



## RIEFY (21/3/14)

cant wait for your pic's tonight @Silver. I would recommend starting maybe at 1.5ohms or so and see how you like it and adjust from there. believe it or not my kayfun is built to around 1.7ohms with a 30g micro coil






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Right 

I'm back at the vaping station. Work for the day has been done. A bit later than my original 6pm target. 

Kayfun parts have dried. Vodka evaporated. 

Thanks @Cape vaping supplies for the suggestion and pic. I will see what I come up with. 

I am sooooo excited.......


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

I just need to prepare something else to vape while I am working on the Kayfun.... my tanks are all empty.

Standby...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Silver said:


> I just need to prepare something else to vape while I am working on the Kayfun.... my tanks are all empty.
> 
> Standby...



My biggest issue too @Silver, but I try and work fast.  Hope you get it dialled in. Sounds like the Kayfun can be tricky?


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

It can be very tricky at first, but you learn fast, and I think compared to building a Genesis or a hybrid style atomiser it is much simpler.

Hardest part for me is getting the screws to hold the legs of the coil firmly. If you over tighten the screws it can push the legs out, and if you don't tighten enough when you heat and pinch the coil it can go all over the place.


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Thanks - don't think this will be fast - its my first time 
Trusty VM Choc Mint on a PT2Mini and fresh MVP to keep me company through the exercise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Thanks @devdev - point taken


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Parts are clean




Just a question, is there supposed to be a seal just above the threads at the base of the chimney? 
(See red arrow in picture below)
There wasn't one in the package, neither does there seem to be one mentioned in the instruction manual?


----------



## RIEFY (21/3/14)

my original kayfun and russian didnt have those but the clones I have does

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

Nope, no seal there on the KF 3.1 @Silver . Your parts all look clean and ready for assembly.

Often wondered why there is no seal there myself, since the tank works on a vacuum feeding system

Take your time, and watch RipTrippers if things get really hard.

Watching @TylerD at the vape meet gave me 80% of it, and watching Rip was the final technique polish I needed after I had tried a few myself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Thanks guys - I feel better


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

We here for moral support @Silver not that I can help with any advice.


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Sh1t, @devdev, I see what you saying about the screws not holding the tails.
I have been trying for about 30 mins.
Can't get them to hold

These screws are so damn tiny - I mean really, are these guys for real?
They are also not very strong - they wobble a bit and don't grip the damn coil.

I am going to take a break for a few minutes, wipe the sweat off my forehead. Have a vape of something else - and try again soon...

Really, really frustrated.


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Also, one of the poles (don't know if its pos or neg) - the bigger one - started swivelling around. 
Is that normal?

Starting to have serious doubts about this device. 

Sorry guys for all those that love the Kayfun


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Yip, buggered up one of those screws the other day. The spare screw was actually better.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Silver said:


> Sh1t, @devdev, I see what you saying about the screws not holding the tails.
> I have been trying for about 30 mins.
> Can't get them to hold
> 
> ...



Try putting 2 tiny washers through each screw, then place your wire between the 2 washers then tighten, the washers would act like a clamp. 

P.S. Another forum member (cant remember who) came up with that idea, just thought it might be of use here as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Silver said:


> Also, one of the poles (don't know if its pos or neg) - the bigger one - started swivelling around.
> Is that normal?
> 
> Starting to have serious doubts about this device.
> ...


That post block is fastened by the air hole screw. Either broken or just loose.


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Thanks @BhavZ 

That is a really good suggestion. I do recall that mentioned before, but didnt think of that now. Thanks for sharing that with a man in desperate need 

Only problem is I don't have any such tiny washers available now.
I swear if the shops were open now, I would get in my car and drive for 30 mins to get it!

LOL

@Matthee, thanks - I will see if the spare screw is any better. Appreciate that advice.


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> That post block is fastened by the air hole screw. Either broken or just loose.



Many thanks @Matthee - you are right - just tightened it now


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BhavZ
> 
> That is a really good suggestion. I do recall that mentioned before, but didnt think of that now. Thanks for sharing that with a man in desperate need
> 
> ...


If you know any bikers who ride for clubs or go to rallies, ask them if they are willing to part with a few, it is usually used to fasten the badges to the waistcoats.


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

@Silver if the deck (block) where the screw goes in is moving, try and tighten the center pin in the bottom of the 510 connector with a flat head screw driver.

It really is worth persevering I promise - yes it is finicky the first few times, but you will get it, and when you do the sense of satisfaction makes it all worth while.

Here is what I have done with the really stubborn coils sometimes:

I put the screw in halfway, then wrap the coil wire all the way around the screw (like 330 degrees around the screw) then while holding the wire firm, I screw the screw in snug. After that I snip off the rest of the tail, then mount the other end of the coil in the same way.

See the pic? That was a .7 Ohm coil that vaped too hot for me, so I took it off after a few puffs. See how the legs wrap all the way around? Yes this extra wire is not ideal, but sometimes its the only way I managed to get it to screw down. You can use a small screwdriver to help push the legs around and hold them there when you screw it down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Great suggestions be @BhavZ and @devdev. Be careful fastening that center pin - the threaded part at the top where it fastens the block breaks off easily...ask me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Ok, thanks so much @devdev
Was just about to post that I figured a way how to do it - not so elegant 
Just wrapped the coil right around the screw and tightened. It worked.

Now preparing to measure and dry burn and tweeze and position etc.

Will report back soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

THanks @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Silver said:


> Ok, thanks so much @devdev
> Was just about to post that I figured a way how to do it - not so elegant
> Just wrapped the coil right around the screw and tightened. It worked.
> 
> ...


Great minds. I was on the point to suggest that as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Finally

We're in business




Came out at 1.46 ohms. 28g Kanthal
Don't ask me how many wraps - I went for about 8 - but in all the drama of trying to get it on the screws, I was winding and rewinding the end wraps occasionally.... It looks like 10 wraps in the photo. 

Just so glad the screws held it.

Burning and tweezing done.

Out with the cotton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

You can be damn proud of yourself. For your first coil that's a beaut!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Looking good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Sweet coil man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Thanks Dev and Matthee - 
it was really rough going. So I am quite chuffed. Was hoping for 1.3 or 1.2 ohms
But no worries. I'll take 1.5. Main will have coil - man must try have a vape. 

Not looking forward to the filling procedures coming up soon. 

PS - my LED Lenser headlamp has proved to be very useful when coil building - as always.


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

The filling isn't that bad. Just keep paper towel at hand, and rather fill just 1/4 of the tank, so if you need to adjust wicks or coil you don't have to drain a full tank.

I am so proud of @Silver and @Rob Fisher for taking on the challenge! You guys are rocking it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks Dev and Matthee -
> it was really rough going. So I am quite chuffed. Was hoping for 1.3 or 1.2 ohms
> But no worries. I'll take 1.5. Main will have coil - man must try have a vape.
> 
> ...


Super headlamp. Always in my bakkie - camping gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Wow, looking good. Awesome coil. Now let's get feedback on the vape!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

devdev said:


> I am so proud of @Silver and @Rob Fisher for taking on the challenge! You guys are rocking it



You would be even more proud if instead of just staring at the Kayfun Lite all day and thinking about attempting another coil and wick that I actually would take it apart and do it... I was traumatised with the spillage and waste of valuable Menthol Ice yesterday... I think I need another day to recover!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

Go get yourself some pure VG from the chemist, and use that for playing around.

You will get the hang in no time, and then you can use your precious in the KF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Thanks so much guys - its been such an amazing experience - doing it while you are all online

Ok. Cotton is in.

Juice selection done: 5 Pawns Bowdens Mate 
(only because I know it well on my dripper)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Thanks for the tip on a 1/4 tank Dev


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Fresh battery in the SVD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Oh, the suspense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Suspense is killing me @Silver

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

Maybe he has overdosed on vaping awesomeness?


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Pulled an @Silver on us. He is never going to live that one down!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Or.... Silver has pulled another Silver!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Whoa mama!!!!!!

!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

No, I was meticulous with the video @Matthee posted on the filling procedure.

Standby

Photo and a paragraph coming up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Finally

Vaping at 13 Watts




Oh my goodness. 

Throat hit is really good!!!!!!!!!!! - I'd say on par with the dripper

Flavour is superb. The same as the dripper. But its slightly different. It may even be slightly better. Can't decide. Doesnt matter. Its good. Bowden's Mate, you beauty!

Vapour is below what I'm used to. But I don't really care about that.

And I have half a tank of juice - I don't need to drip. That is amazing! I am free!

Thanks guys for all the help. Really made a BIG difference. 

This Kayfun is FUN now!

Loving it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

It's midnight and you lot stayed with me the whole way.
Thanks guys! 
Hugely appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (22/3/14)

Way to go. Next coil will be a breeze. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (22/3/14)

KF3.1, SVD, Black flat drip tip, home made coil.

Its like you have my setup!

Well done @Silver it gets better from here onwards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/3/14)

Nice Silver. Surprised you saying it isn't chucking the vapour. They really do when setup 100%


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Many thanks @devdev and @Matthee 

Yes, those plastic drip tips are the berries for me. 

By the way - about 20 puffs or so - and I have quite a nic buzz. 
Not approaching doing a "Silver" yet but I am feeling it.

And on 12mg 5Pawns juice. Amazing. 

I suppose I don't get the same nic buzz on the dripper since I usually take about 7 or 8 puffs then put it down. I seldom do concurrent drip sessions.

This Kayfun is quite wicked. I see what you guys mean. And now I understand why those using it as an ADV go down to 9mg and 6mg

Whoa, am a bit dizzy while typing this...
LOL

Gonna give it a break now

Thanks all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/3/14)

The only way to run the kayfun is to vape and vape and vape constantly till you pass out .then when you wake up you feel better and you can start again ... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Thanks @Rowan Francis 

Not passed out yet. Have been pacing myself.

Ok, a couple of observations after about 2 ml of juice vaped on the Kayfun.

- it's a juice hog. I'm nearly finished the partial tank. Feels like I've only taken a few puffs.

- there is a very slight strange aftertaste I have in my mouth. Not something I am used to with Bowdens Mate on the IGO-L dripper. When I exhale now (not vaping) just normally exhaling through the nose, I get a strange synthetic sort of taste. It's not strong, but very light. I wonder if that has to do with the Kayfun itself or just the last remnants of machine oil working their way through my olfactory system  ?

- I tried reducing the power from 13 Watts to 10 Watts, thinking it would be way less satisfying. Strangely, it is quite satisfying with a slightly longer draw. Still get a nice throat hit. Not as much as 13 Watts, but not much less. Is it my nic buzz? Am I imagining it? 

Ok, time for bed.


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/3/14)

No not necessarily oil remains . In between my rockets kayfun aqua steam turbine and Crown dripper . The different coils and the way they have been wicked . Each one with same joose needs a different wattage and each one gives a slightly different spin to the joose .. so the thing is to find the sweet spot and vape on ... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Thanks Rowan. I will continue experimenting. 

My only other rebuildable I've tried is the IGO-L dripper. So I am a novice and picking up the different tastes of the different tanks and coil builds. I need to test more.


----------



## RIEFY (22/3/14)

Silver said:


> Finally
> 
> We're in business
> 
> ...


thats a freaking neat 1st coil @Silver well done!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Congrats @Silver ! Very well done man!


----------



## JB1987 (22/3/14)

Well done @Silver ! It can be tricky to get it right but when you do it's very rewarding. Took mine apart yesterday to rebuild it again and this time it took 3 builds to get it right. Always struggling with trapping the wire under that little damn screw and messing up the coil in the process! I'm sure I'll figure out the trick eventually.


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (22/3/14)

Enjoyed reading this... thanks @Silver 

Well done on such a neat coil

When you attaching the wire to the screws, take the wire around clockwise. That way when you tighten, the wire moves closer to the screw instead of away from.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (22/3/14)

Silver said:


> Many thanks @devdev and @Matthee
> 
> Yes, those plastic drip tips are the berries for me.
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff @Silver ! Glad you started that Kayfun up again. A really nice atty!
I must say, having an original and then the clone, I have found the clone to be more fiddly than the original. 
The original just works! No screws that don't grip. Also getting that catch cup back is a big issue I found on the 3.1
So, you did really well on the Kayfun! 
Word of advice. Do not carry the Kayfun on a bumpy road. In a golfcart, even the original leaks.
Next stop the Reo @Silver ! It is the easiest atty to rebuild and it doesn't leak on the golf cart!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (22/3/14)

ShaneW said:


> Enjoyed reading this... thanks @Silver
> 
> Well done on such a neat coil
> 
> When you attaching the wire to the screws, take the wire around clockwise. That way when you tighten, the wire moves closer to the screw instead of away from.


I have done the wires clockwise from the beginning, but I now do it anti-clockwise. It is as if the wires catch easier for me. I know clockwise makes more sense, but anti works for me.


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Many thanks @TylerD

I appreciate the words. Ya, am glad I got it going. I suppose one should buy the originals - I recall that was what @RevnLucky7 always said. Quite ironic how one buys the clone just to test the device, but it can put one off the device altogether.

Thanks for the leak warning @TylerD. I won't be carrying my SVD/Kayfun combo around in any event. In 18650 mode, it measures a whopping 22cm tall! It will remain perched upright at home. 

See the pic below. The difference in size between the devices is quite startling!



The pic shows what a beast the SVD/Kayfun combo is against the Vision Spinner with a mPT2, the MVP with mPT2 as well and the Twisp with Auto Battery (which is slightly smaller than the manual battery). 

As for the clockwise vs. anti-clockwise thing, thanks @ShaneW
I saw RipTripper actually does it anti-clockwise.
I tried his method many times and just couldn't get it right. So I switched things around and did it clockwise. I also just sommer wrapped the whole coil around the screw. It worked first time that way. 

I suppose this has to do with the clone screws. There are holes in both the post decks on my Kayfun 3.1. Not sure if anyone uses those instead of trying to wrap around the screw. Is that advisable? Or will the wire then obstruct the cotton?

Anyhow, I am pleased and happy about the whole thing. Still need to try a few other juices and test the Kayfun more to see if that strange slight aftertaste I get goes away.


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Nice Silver. Surprised you saying it isn't chucking the vapour. They really do when setup 100%



Hey @Gizmo, sorry man, I missed that post of yours last night amidst my nic buzz and excitement 

I took a few more puffs this morning and last night I was also experimenting with the air flow control screw. I tightened the draw and heard how the whistling changes pitch. Then I loosened a bit. I need to still adjust more. I noticed the different settings do affect the vapour.

I may have been a bit hasty saying the vapour was below average. I did get a few puffs with a lot of vapour. But not like on RipTripper's video, waving it away because you can't see etc. But good vapour. Also, I noticed RipTripper takes a quick puff first, then a much longer puff. I generally take medium length puffs. 

All I'm saying is that the vapour didn't jump out at me as a major notable thing. In my first few puffs it felt like it was lower vapour than I would have expected for the flavour and TH I was getting...


----------



## vaalboy (22/3/14)

Awesome stuff @Silver. Hope you have many happy vaping hours ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (22/3/14)

@Silver do yourself a favour and wrap a 1 ohm coil. I run mine at that and I get into trouble at home with wife cause I make my home look like a night club.

*Edit: I just realised that are using an SVD. Gonna have to get a Mech if you want the Kayfun to perform.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Thanks @SVS1000 
I will keep that in mind and soldier on. 
Next coil I am going to aim for about 1 ohm.

Ny the way, how is that Joyetech RY4? Did you enjoy it?


----------



## SVS1000 (22/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @SVS1000
> I will keep that in mind and soldier on.
> Next coil I am going to aim for about 1 ohm.
> 
> Ny the way, how is that Joyetech RY4? Did you enjoy it?



Yeah thank you for that


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Ok all

Coil building night 2. I am much faster than last night. You were right @devdev 

@SVS1000 , i have taken your advice

I built my first 1 ohm coil. 
Came out at 0.95 ohms. 6 wraps. About 1.5mm ID. 28g Kanthal. 
Into the Kayfun 3.1 clone

I stuck with Five Pawns Bowdens Mate

But this time I put it on my sleeping Nemesis mech mod. 

Oh my goodness
Throat hit, flavour. My oh my. Wow
Its really intense indeed. 

This is my first self built 1 ohm experience. 

Am at a friend so dont have the ability to post my pics of the coil, but i did take a few for sentimental value. 

Am loving this so much!!!!!!!!
Thanks forumites for all your help last night!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Andre (22/3/14)

And that, Sir, translates to around 18 W of power on a fresh battery. Watch out for the Silver syndrome


----------



## TylerD (22/3/14)

Silver said:


> Ok all
> 
> Coil building night 2. I am much faster than last night. You were right @devdev
> 
> ...


Awesome @Silver ! I'm so glad you dusted the Nemi and Kayfun off.
Enjoy them alot!


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Ok I'm back home

My friend (non-vaper, non-smoker) thinks I'm crazy. I think I scared his wife off. She is a smoker and was quite curious about the vaping thing. I didnt go visit to explain to her about vaping, my friend wanted me to show him what my vaping is all about. Anyway, she took one look at my mobile laboratory with all my tools and the headlamp and she said "this is not for me". @Rob Fisher - I needed you there to help me with the conversion process 

Downloading a photo.
Standby. 

@Matthee, I am fully aware of the 18 Watts and the potential Silver syndrome 
Am rationing my puffs. 

@TylerD, thanks man - also glad I dusted the Nemi off. It's firing fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Man you are making me itch for a mech..


----------



## thekeeperza (22/3/14)

The kayfun and nemesis make an epic combo for sure

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

Silver said:


> Anyway, she took one look at my mobile laboratory with all my tools and the headlamp and she said "this is not for me". @Rob Fisher - I needed you there to help me with the conversion process



OK the first mistake you made was to show them the mobile laboratory... all you should have shown them was a mPT2 on a Spinner or eGo-C Twist and that's it... secondly did you tell her she stinks? You always open with "You Stink"!

After that you tell them you have been a smoker for over 40 years and have tried everythinig and nothing worked until you found the Vaping World.

Then you tell them you no longer snore, don't cough anymore and that your wife or girlfriend now puts out a lot more because you longer stink!

And you end off with the sentence "Vaping is a life changer"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Love the recipe Rob, need to give that a try.. although the wife part will be a lie (don't have a wife).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Rob, you legend!

From now on folks, this will be called "*doing a Rob Fisher*". Pulling no punches. And convincing the audience that "vaping is a life changer".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Here are the pictures.

The first one is of "my special 0.95 ohm coil". Nothing actually special about it other than that it was my first 1 ohm coil and that it came out exactly where I wanted it to on the first try. 6 wraps, 28g Kanthal, approx 1.5mm ID. I wrapped the coil legs around the screw. Worked again. This time without much frustration 



All wicked, lubed and ready for Kayfun assembly. This is actually mounted on the SVD, not the Nemesis. While putting each part on, I test fire - and I thought its better to have the SVD since it's protected in the case of a short. 

Interestingly, the SVD did fire at 0.95 ohms. I had it set to 13 Watts.

Here is the Kayfun mounted on the Nemesis mech mod. 



A delightful Silver combination. Except for the black plastic tip 

The vape on it is good. Very good
Bowdens Mate tastes amazing. 
But this thing is a major juice hog. I put in about 2.5 ml and I haven't really vaped much on it - I think its nearly empty now.

Next up....

IGO-L versus Kayfun shootout.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

@Silver how would you rate the nemesis? Have you had any concerns/issues with it? Looking at getting a mech mod so any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

@Gizmo 

Many moons ago, you asked me how was the Kayfun and the Nemesis you guys sold to me. 

I was quite scared of it after what happened at the Vape Meet - and was irritated that it leaked at the meet. So I left it on the vaping rack and dodged answering you.

Now I can answer you and say - thanks for selling me such fine devices. They work like a charm. Still got work to do in order to refine I suppose, but for 2 builds I am happy where its at.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> @Silver how would you rate the nemesis? Have you had any concerns/issues with it? Looking at getting a mech mod so any info would be greatly appreciated



@BhavZ, if you give me a little bit of time - I am going to test out the IGO-L against the Kayfun. I intend posting something later this evening. I will also include some of my thoughts on the Nemesis as initial impressions.... I am nowhere near doing a proper review on it.


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Silver said:


> @BhavZ, if you give me a little bit of time - I am going to test out the IGO-L against the Kayfun. I intend posting something later this evening. I will also include some of my thoughts on the Nemesis as initial impressions.... I am nowhere near doing a proper review on it.


Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

OK I thought I would have another go at the Kayfun Lite Plus and I trimmed the wick a bit and seated everything nicely and unscrewed the filler screw and put in some Menthol Ice... put it on the SVD and fired it up... Gurgle Gurgle and juice pouring out of the air hole and juice everywhere again... 

About to throw it into the gorge when I think let me try find the metal tank ring and replace the plastic one... found it under the desk... clean up and refill... OK this is about a thousand times better... the plastic tank is absolutely useless and should be tossed when you open the package. Still a little bit of leaking but it maybe left overs from the last event... but the vape is so much better... there is little doubt that the Kayfun causes the flavour to be enhanced and the throat hit a lot more...

But this is not a carry device by any manner or means and only really to be played with when I have seventeen bog rolls handy along with a basin and towels and a small briefcase full of tools.

I will persevere with it but for now I'm really happy with my Nautilus which provides the perfect vape for me. I think the REO system is about 4 million times better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (23/3/14)

Silver said:


> Vapour is below what I'm used to. But I don't really care about that.


if u position the coil a little lower then on the posted pic, u will have more vapor production. about 1-1.5mm above the airhole is doing the trick 
my setup is always at 1.5-1.6 ohms, so that I can use it on the SVD. And it just works like a steam engine.


----------



## Silver (23/3/14)

Lovely - thanks Tom
Does higher up give more throat hit and lower down give more flavour/vapour?


----------



## Gizmo (23/3/14)

Very cool avatar Tom!


----------



## Tom (23/3/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely - thanks Tom
> Does higher up give more throat hit and lower down give more flavour/vapour?


correctamente


----------



## Tom (23/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Very cool avatar Tom!


thanks  today's sky here


----------



## Gizmo (23/3/14)

It has a face though.. I assume you noticed that


----------



## Tom (23/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> It has a face though.. I assume you noticed that


yip...thats why I chose it


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I thought I would have another go at the Kayfun Lite Plus and I trimmed the wick a bit and seated everything nicely and unscrewed the filler screw and put in some Menthol Ice... put it on the SVD and fired it up... Gurgle Gurgle and juice pouring out of the air hole and juice everywhere again...
> 
> About to throw it into the gorge when I think let me try find the metal tank ring and replace the plastic one... found it under the desk... clean up and refill... OK this is about a thousand times better... the plastic tank is absolutely useless and should be tossed when you open the package. Still a little bit of leaking but it maybe left overs.


@Rob Fisher . did you check that the plastic tank had an o-rings on both thread ends?? when i got the Rocket(very similar to the Kayfun) @SVS1000 told me that the plastic tank piece leaked balls. but i found that it only had 1 o-ring on 1 side. took the one of the metal tank piece and a-presto...no more leaking...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Yes it did have. But I think the plastic tank is ever so slightly bigger and the chimney doesn't fit as snug as it should. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

And since we are talking Kayfun over here. Can anyone tel me what the difference is between the Lite and the 3.1ES??


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> And since we are talking Kayfun over here. Can anyone tel me what the difference is between the Lite and the 3.1ES??


As I have it in my head:

Kayfun 3.1 - Large bottom part. Filling port on the side of the bottom part. Difficult to fill via the filling port. Can be filled from the top with a certain technique. Has air flow control. Tallest and heaviest of the lot.
Kayfun Lite - Much shorter bottom part. No airflow control. Filling port on the side of bottom part. Quite a bit shorter than the 3.1.
Kayfun Lite Plus - As the Lite in size, but now has airflow control and a filling screw on the underside of the bottom part. Much easier to fill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee. So Kayfun Lite plus would be the preferred purchase


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Thanks @Matthee. So Kayfun Lite plus would be the preferred purchase


Yes, or the Russian 91 %. I have a Kayfun 3.1 clone and a Russian 91 % clone. The quality of the latter is much better than that of the former. The Russian is a Tobeco clone. The Kayfun 3.1 clone is from Fasttech, so do not know who the manufacturer was. See Vapemob now has Kayfun nano kits in stock at R199.00 - http://vapemob.co.za/product/kayfun-nano-body-kit/.


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

@Matthee thanks


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> As I have it in my head:
> 
> Kayfun 3.1 - Large bottom part. Filling port on the side of the bottom part. Difficult to fill via the filling port. Can be filled from the top with a certain technique. Has air flow control. Tallest and heaviest of the lot.
> Kayfun Lite - Much shorter bottom part. No airflow control. Filling port on the side of bottom part. Quite a bit shorter than the 3.1.
> Kayfun Lite Plus - As the Lite in size, but now has airflow control and a filling screw on the underside of the bottom part. Much easier to fill.



The new Kayfun Lite Plus from Vapeking also has 4 vent holes as opposed to two.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/3/14)

Silver said:


> Here are the pictures.
> 
> The first one is of "my special 0.95 ohm coil". Nothing actually special about it other than that it was my first 1 ohm coil and that it came out exactly where I wanted it to on the first try. 6 wraps, 28g Kanthal, approx 1.5mm ID. I wrapped the coil legs around the screw. Worked again. This time without much frustration
> 
> ...



Brilliant stuff @Silver! I'm glad you've rediscovered the Kayfun and Nemi! That 1 ohm coil is gorgeous, and the pictures are top notch too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Thanks @Reinvanhardt. I appreciate it. Sometimes difficult to take photos indoors handheld. So I didn't have my tripod out for that one I think so I used some light from my headlamp


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Reinvanhardt. I appreciate it. Sometimes difficult to take photos indoors handheld. So I didn't have my tripod out for that one I think so I used some light from my headlamp



Very nicely done. I was sure you had a tripod setup for that coil shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (26/3/14)

I picked up my KFL+ clone from VapeKing today and got my first coil up and running. It's nowhere near a work of art, but my time was severely limited. I only got one good picture, the rest came out very dark. Similarly to previous posters I battled getting the wire to stay under those screws. Coil came out at 2.1Ohms, 9 wrap 28g Kanthal with an ID of about 2.5mm. I am using cotton for the wick. I am going to give it another bash tomorrow night with a smaller ID and hopefully get it a lot neater. I must say I am starting to see the light. Flavour, throat hit and vapour production are all way above and beyond what I have experienced thus far.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (26/3/14)

Good work Rex!

if I can suggest tomorrow night that you turn the cool upside down when you mount it. If you turn it upside down then the legs will be level with the screws. At the moment your legs go under the screws and then have to stretch out to the top of your coil.

If you keep the legs at the same level as the screw there is one less axis of force that the screw and leg needs to deal with - which should make it easier.

Well done though and I am so happy with the latest batch of coilers we have on the forum

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Great stuff @Rex_Bael! What devdev said about the coil will help you a lot. So when next you wrap your coil put attention to starting and finishing the wraps on the same side facing away from each other at the bottom of the coil. Also, in between pinching the coil you can replace your id and gently shape the coil again with some tweezers. That helps me remove the kinks and get it nice and tidy. 

Brilliant first attempt, I'm very glad you've started. Post any questions on your wick setup too, that can also be tricky.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (26/3/14)

Thank you for the encouragement and advice guys 

I realized once the coil was in that it was basically upside down, but at that point I was just happy to finally have it sitting nice and tight and not popping out from under the screws evry time I looked at it.

The upside down aspect also made it much harder to pinch the coil since the legs end up being in the way. 

I was actually very impressed with myself when it came to the wick, unfortunately the pics came out much too dark. First wick I made sat perfectly  The upside down coil did come into play again though, forcing the wick to go over that wayward leg.

Mission for tonight: Build a smaller ID coil the right way round

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I picked up my KFL+ clone from VapeKing today and got my first coil up and running. It's nowhere near a work of art, but my time was severely limited. I only got one good picture, the rest came out very dark. Similarly to previous posters I battled getting the wire to stay under those screws. Coil came out at 2.1Ohms, 9 wrap 28g Kanthal with an ID of about 2.5mm. I am using cotton for the wick. I am going to give it another bash tomorrow night with a smaller ID and hopefully get it a lot neater. I must say I am starting to see the light. Flavour, throat hit and vapour production are all way above and beyond what I have experienced thus far.
> View attachment 2477


Well done. And I see you are covered for the next one. Maybe also try for around 1.4 ish ohms for the next one - 9 wraps on a 1.5 mm mandrel should see your around there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (26/3/14)

That's definitely the direction I am moving in. Mission for lunch time: Find 1.5 mm mandrel


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

lovely stuff @Rex_Bael 

well done


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> That's definitely the direction I am moving in. Mission for lunch time: Find 1.5 mm mandrel


A 1.5 mm drill bit clamped in a C-clamp works well. The C-clamp does not have to be as big as the one in the picture - all I had at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (26/3/14)

Other than 1.5mm, which are the most commonly used sizes?


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Other than 1.5mm, which are the most commonly used sizes?


Vast majority of vapers use 1.5 mm for micro coils. Above that is not really a micro coil per definition, but I have seen some vapers use 2 mm. Anything between 1 and 2 mm will do you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Other than 1.5mm, which are the most commonly used sizes?



Common drill bit sizes: 1mm, 1,2mm 1,5mm & 2mm


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Other than 1.5mm, which are the most commonly used sizes?



I've been very satisfied (to put it lightly) with 2mm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/14)

Well done @Rex_Bael - i know how difficult it can be to get the legs to be fastened properly under those screws!
All the best for your next coil


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Vast majority of vapers use 1.5 mm for micro coils. Above that is not really a micro coil per definition, but I have seen some vapers use 2 mm. Anything between 1 and 2 mm will do you.



I wasn't aware of this, good to know.

Ps. @Rex_Bael I see in the picture your fitted coil looks unmarked and new. A good tip is to torch the kanthal before you wrap it. It makes the wire more malleable and thus the wrapping process much easier.

Edit: a blowtorch is ideal however a normal lighter will also work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (26/3/14)

I picked up a 1.5mm drillbit, so mission 1 complete. I will look at getting a few other sizes later on. I will definitely try a 2mm one soon.

@Matthee I know I saw that table before, but could not for the life of me find it again. Thank you.
@Reinvanhardt I did torch the coil with a regular lighter before starting. I held it in the flame untill it shone red and then moved slowly along the wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I picked up a 1.5mm drillbit, so mission 1 complete. I will look at getting a few other sizes later on. I will definitely try a 2mm one soon.
> 
> @Matthee I know I saw that table before, but could not for the life of me find it again. Thank you.
> @Reinvanhardt I did torch the coil with a regular lighter before starting. I held it in the flame untill it shone red and then moved slowly along the wire.



Ok great! (My wire goes from silver to light charcoal colour when torched)

Good luck Rex!


----------



## Rex_Bael (26/3/14)

Mission 2 complete! It was a bit touch and go, but I am supremely happy with the results. 

28g Kanthal, 9 wraps, ID 1.5mm, 1.2Ohm



Coil before squeezing



Coil after squeezing and tidying



Wicked and ready to go ??

This setup seriously kicks ass! Thank you to every single one of you for your advice and guidance. 

*Notes:* 
I used the KFL+ clone the entire day, during which it was on it's side regularly and fell out of my car's cup-holder once. I did not experience a single sign of leaking. It did not gurgle once and I had zero dry hits. Once assembled it is solid as a rock.
*
Issues:*
There seemed to be a faint metallic/Q20 taste coming through during the day. I completely disassembled and scrubbed it again tonight before making this new coil. The culprits seem to have been the drip tip and the narrow part of the chimney. With a little bit of man-handling, I could squeeze a cotton bud through the chimney and into the drip tip to scrub them.

The centre post not being adjustable is a definite gripe. It does not sit well on the MVP until you use the beauty ring to hold it up. Without the ring stabilizing and holding it up, I am almost certain it will cause no end of trouble.

The threading is very edgy and seems to have rough spots that catch onto cloth or cotton. It feels as though it needs a little bit of finishing to smooth out those sharp edges. 

The screws on the posts are painful, they taper ever so slightly from the body to the head of the screw. This causes the coil to slip out very easily while tightening it. I found wrapping the coil legs clockwise around the screw to mitigate this to some extent. 

Take into account that I have not experienced the real McCoy, so I do not know whether these are unique to the clone. 

Now if you'll excuse me I am going to go pull a Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Second coil and you are already a pro! That is a beaut, well done. From now on your coil pics to go here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/. That closing sentence had me laughing out loud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Brilliant! What a success! Your coil and wick setup is so pretty! Is the metallic taste gone now? Very glad to hear you have no leaking issues. I too have been using the Kayfun as an all day carry device and haven't experienced any leaking whatsoever.

10/10 for your wick and coil setup!

I think you should give this another try @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/3/14)

Herewith a workaround to the fixed centre pin:

By not being adjustable the centre pin of my Kayfun protruded from the device resulting in an irregular mount. The gap between the kayfun and SVD was about 0.8mm. This isn't much but I'm a little ocd when it comes to these things. By removing the positive pin screw you get access to a tiny white insulator situated inside that hole. It's purpose is to isolate the positive pin from the rest of the device (negative). By removing this insulator and carefully sanding the side facing downwards with a nail file, you can remove the amount by which the pin protrudes because the pin will now fit deeper into the atty.

Seeing as this is a permanent alteration unless we can get our hands on those insulators, I decided to only remove a very small amount. I'm also unsure what design my future mods will have (maybe it needs that long centre pin) and I would like to keep using the Kayfun for a long time, so I removed as little as possible.

The result was a perfect flush fit on the SVD.

If anyone would be interested in this procedure I must warn you to be _very_ careful when sanding the insulator. If the bottom is not kept straight the pin will fit skew through the Kayfun deck and you might have trouble assembling the positive bridge/pole.

Your comments will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

excellent coil @Rex_Bael 

well done


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> 10/10 for your wick and coil setup!
> 
> I think you should give this another try @Rob Fisher



You read my mind @Reinvanhardt 

Gotta go visit my Mom and do her shopping and stuff today and I'm hoping my lighted magnifying glass thingy will arrive tomorrow in Vape Mail... as soon as it arrives I'll have another go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

does this happen to any of you guys-

when my russian gets to near empty, it started gurgling a little bit

by near empty i mean about half way of the see through section


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/3/14)

Riaz said:


> does this happen to any of you guys-
> 
> when my russian gets to near empty, it started gurgling a little bit
> 
> by near empty i mean about half way of the see through section



Hi Riaz. The first and only sign I get of an empty tank is one catastrophically dry hit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hi Riaz. The first and only sign I get of an empty tank is one catastrophically dry hit.



i get dry hits sometimes when i chain vape

all i do is take a minute break and carry on

i dont like running my tank down


----------



## Rex_Bael (27/3/14)

Thank you for the compliments, must say it's a great feeling building a coil you can be proud of 

@Reinvanhardt The metallic taste is 99% gone, I still catch it very briefly on rare occasions. I will most likely give the tank another scrub and vodka soak over the weekend. Might just accidentally break the coil 'forcing' me to build another while I'm at it, such a PITA  

I am going to wait on trying that centre pin fix. I am considering some hardware once I hit 100 analogue free days and would rather not take the risk of the KFL+ then not sitting well on the next mod.

@Rob Fisher Go for it, it is worth every second of frustration.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

@TylerD what you said about a bumpy road.... Drove to Greyton for the cape epic and there is a long bumpy gravel road I had to drive! Kayfun is out of order till I can get a chance to open this sucker, juice coming out of the airholes and everything, gurgles lika biatch etc. 

Damn!!!

In the GAT part of nowhere! But I brought my shiat with me just incase! So will hopefully rewick this sucker sometime! Till then really enjoying the V3 so far!


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> @TylerD what you said about a bumpy road.... Drove to Greyton for the cape epic and there is a long bumpy gravel road I had to drive! Kayfun is out of order till I can get a chance to open this sucker, juice coming out of the airholes and everything, gurgles lika biatch etc.
> 
> Damn!!!
> 
> ...


Cool, at least you have a back-up. Yeah, bumpy roads and a Kayfun doesn't mix well.


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> @TylerD what you said about a bumpy road.... Drove to Greyton for the cape epic and there is a long bumpy gravel road I had to drive! Kayfun is out of order till I can get a chance to open this sucker, juice coming out of the airholes and everything, gurgles lika biatch etc.
> 
> Damn!!!
> 
> ...



are you riding @Hein510 

half our office is there- rsaweb is sponsoring the wifi for the event


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

@Riaz no working here

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> @Riaz no working here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2



ok cool

i hear the guys were suffering badly there with all the rain.

i wanted to come down with the family on the last day but still deciding


----------



## Rex_Bael (31/3/14)

I found an interesting little thing about the KFL+ last night. I had just redone the wick and filled up the tank when I found that I was getting dry hits! I believe I made the wick too thin and short. Since I had just filled the tank and I am desperately short of juice at the moment, I was in a bit of a quandry. 

Enter the interesting thing about these tanks. You can turn the tank upside down and unscrew the deck. From here, one of two things will happen. The deck with the chimney comes out as a unit and the juice drains via the drip tip. What happened with mine is, since the chimney is locked in very tightly by the O-ring, the deck unscrewed from the chimney as well. The juice stayed in the tank while I redid the wick, sealed in by the chimney. I could then screw the deck back in and have been happily vaping ever since

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Being hard-up in a tight situation will always remain the master of all teachers @Rex_Bael - glad you could sort it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (31/3/14)

thanks for that info @Rex_Bael 

i find it difficult to unscrew just the deck, maybe i should use some rubber gloves next time.


----------



## Rex_Bael (31/3/14)

It's definitely a bit of a mission and carries the risk of unscrewing the wrong part. I wouldn't use it under regular circumstances, but in this case it worked like a charm. 

Mine came undone just using a cloth for grip on the deck alone.


----------



## Riaz (31/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> It's definitely a bit of a mission and carries the risk of unscrewing the wrong part. I wouldn't use it under regular circumstances, but in this case it worked like a charm.
> 
> Mine came undone just using a cloth for grip on the deck alone.



what happened to me last night, i tried to unscrew just the deck, but then the chimney came off as well and the juice oozed out of the drip tip. lucky there wasnt alot of juice inside.


----------



## Rex_Bael (31/3/14)

Sorry, I misunderstood. It seems like this method will be hit and miss depending on how tightly each individual part is sitting. I worked with a shot glass underneath the tank for incase.


----------



## Hein510 (3/4/14)

Ive had many a coil screw up in the KF, what I usually do when I filled it is grip the top part of the tank then just loosen the top cap, hold the airholes closed with my finger and unscrew the top cap completely and then dump the liquid out into a bottle. redo the coil and close everything up and refill from that bottle I dumped the juice in.


----------



## Silver (3/4/14)

That is good advice @Hein510 
I suppose it's a bit like the top-fill procedure in reverse


----------



## Saleem (3/4/14)

Just read through most of these posts, interesting that Rob Fisher mentioned that his device leaks and gurgles. I bought two of these and both do the same thing. I'm not new to Kayfun's either owned the 3.1 ES and Russion clone for around 6months without any issues.
On closer inspections i can see that the base of the KFLP has 4 wicking channels and the air hole is smaller so it has a much tighter draw than my orginal and Russion clone. I can only think that a tighter draw,more pressure, with 4 wicking channels draws up too much liquid to the wick and it drips off the coil down the deck/screw. 
I'm going to drill the air hole on the base and see if that solves the problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

Saleem said:


> Just read through most of these posts, interesting that Rob Fisher mentioned that his device leaks and gurgles.



It's no longer my device...got shot of it in a swop!


----------



## devdev (3/4/14)

@Rob Fisher If you don't like your genuine Russian I gotta call first dibs on getting it from you


----------



## Chop007 (3/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this is how my wick lays and never ever a gurgle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a similar device, the Russian clone. I also got crazy gurgling and juice running out of the air screw hole. I then realized that these babies can only take a short wick. Made a vertical micro coil and it was spitting clouds like mad, but once I wicked it, it flooded way too much. Still, this is the best flavor production ever.


----------



## Silver (3/4/14)

My Kayfun 3.1 Clone has been behaving quite well
It has a "normal" microcoil with a bit of cotton - not too much.
I have tightened the draw slightly, but not for leaking/gurgling issues - just for my preference.

Occasionally there are a few tiny droplets of juice at the airhole and the fillport but no problem at all.
I do the top fill procedure and it works most of the time without any leakage...

That being said, my Kayfun is a home device and stands upright in my vape station - ready for the occasional treat. It's not an all day device and hasnt travelled around with me.


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

The KF Lite clone I've been using since beginning Feb as an all day vape doesn't gurgle or leak at all. I travel with it as well and no problems or leaks even during and after travelling (upside down in my pocket to prevent accidental firing). What I've noticed in the beginning however was, the tighter the air hole is closed, the more juice is sucked into the chamber and the more the chance of gurgling. If I'm not in a hurry I fill at the bottom screw hole, otherwise just from the top keeping my finger on the air hole. When I chill I use the Ithaka.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

devdev said:


> @Rob Fisher If you don't like your genuine Russian I gotta call first dibs on getting it from you



Roger that @devdev!


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

after i rewicked my russian, i dont have any gurgling or leaking.

i made mine the same as the pic posted by @Cape vaping supplies


----------



## Saleem (4/4/14)

I dont have issues with mine either, use it as an all day vape.
It's the 4-wick channel clones that i'm having issues with.


----------



## Reinhardt (4/4/14)

I'm struggling with getting good flavour out of my kayfun. On the SVD with triple twisted 32 gauge was the best so far. I am now running it on the nemisis with 28 gauge and not getting a good flavour vape. The double barrel is the best so far. What have you guys tried?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (4/4/14)

@Rob Fisher I'm loving mine Rob... Vapes beautifully... Enjoy


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Rob Fisher I'm loving mine Rob... Vapes beautifully... Enjoy



I must have gotten a lemon because my sucked noogies! But Erica is now with me and we are having a love affair with coils and fluff and tools and everything!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (4/4/14)

I know Erica quite well and also very fond of her @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @devdev!


No, no that is not fair at all...I suggest an open auction, even an auction for Afriville if the owner is so inclined.


----------



## Alex (4/4/14)

Saleem said:


> I dont have issues with mine either, use it as an all day vape.
> It's the 4-wick channel clones that i'm having issues with.



I got the KFLP yesterday with the four channels, and after re-wicking it I'm not seeing any leaks, it's giving great flavour and TH on my Nemi with a twisted 7 coil, 1.5id. Soon I'm going to try a double coil, that should be interesting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)

So earlier on I was feeling a little bored and decided to mod the KFLplus. 

Last time I tried to remove the plastic insulator in order to sand it down, things did not go as planned. This time I was more determined.

The bottom insulator on my device felt like it had been superglued in place. And it took me at least an hour or so to remove it without doing any damage. But at least I got that sucker sorted.

Next on the agenda was to in increase the airflow hole. Using my hand drill was not a good option initially, as I ended up breaking off the 1.5mm drill bit in the hole.

I resorted to using my drill press with a 2mm drill, and things went much better. For me it is much like my other 3.1 Kayfun now, in terms of the airdraw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Nicely done @Alex 

Can you post pics by any chance?


----------



## Alex (7/4/14)

Just an update on the Kayfun Lite Plus clone, I have been trying everything I can to improve the airflow. The unit has a very tight draw in comparison to my other Kayfun 3.1.

Things I have tried are drilling out the airhole to 2mm, made a difference. But not by much. So then I decided run a 1.5 mm drill in my fingers down the center pin. The part that threads into the terminal block. And I discovered that just above the where the airholes are drilled though there was a partial blockage. Once the drill bit cleared that obstacle out the way it's like a new machine. 

I have found this blockage on 2 KFL's today, and both were partially blocked in the same place. So I'm sharing this info for anyone else who may have a similar issue and an easy solution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Awesome post @Alex next rebuild I am going to sort out this issue on my one as well.

This blockage, is it gunk or metal?

Also, any chance of a pic showing how you separated the bottom from the KFL+?


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

great advice @Alex 

ill check my russian for the same as well


----------



## Alex (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> Awesome post @Alex next rebuild I am going to sort out this issue on my one as well.
> 
> This blockage, is it gunk or metal?
> 
> Also, any chance of a pic showing how you separated the bottom from the KFL+?



I'm not sure what causes the partial blockage, I have a theory that it's the left over material from when they drill the hole through that center pin. I tried to identify it when I did the second Kayfun, but I couldn't get enough light to penetrate inside the small tube. 

As for the bottom plastic insulator, that's a real ***** to remove. Even the center pin is in there very tight. The first time doing this is always the longest because you don't want to break anything  I had a small dowel lying around that filled through from the top, then bang that sucker with a hammer. It'll come out without damaging the plastic insulator.

While you have it out, may as well sand the end down a little. If you want the center pin to sit flush





Until it looks like this




pics courtesy of http://ukvapers.org/Thread-How-to-shorten-the-Kayfun-Lite-centre-pin.??

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (12/4/14)

My KFL+ clone almost gave me a heart attack today. Due to the overly long centre pin, it never really sat well on the MVP2. As I was leaving work today, the atty came off in my hand and the threads simply would not take again. Luckily I had my ERA rda on hand. I have sanded down the bottom insulator and it is sitting beautifully now. I found that a wooden chopstick is perfect for popping that bottom insulator out from the top.

Just wanted to say thank you to @Alex for this quick guide and @Reinvanhardt who, if I remember correctly, initially suggested this fix to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

